# Photo: 10 Days post op TT



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be honest, I was terrified of what my scar would look like.

After surgery I had a piece of bloody white tape over the incision. It fell off this morning, 10 days post op.










I thought I would share, esp for those about to have surgery. I had a TT and 2 lymph nodes removed. My incision might be a good bit larger than some because my mass was nearly 4cm. Taken with my camera phone.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks good!!! 

Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That looks really good for just 10 days after! You probably won't even be able to see it in just a few weeks.


----------



## woodyfam (May 6, 2012)

That looks great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, after only 10 days...looks great!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You are healing very nicely! In a few months you won't even be able to see it


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great!
I am being scheduled for surgery and REALLY worried about the scar...how vain is that?
I can only hope I look as good at you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

shellebean said:


> Looks great!
> I am being scheduled for surgery and REALLY worried about the scar...how vain is that?
> I can only hope I look as good at you!


One of my co-workers is having her thyroid out on Monday and she came up to my office to ask how they did it (down the throat?), since I didn't have a scar. I had to point to my scar and move toward the window where there was better light for her to see it.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

That is SOO encouraging! Did you guys with great scars have staples, glue, other?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Stitches with steri strips over the stitches. I don't think they could do staples...maybe, but I thought it was always glue or stitches.

The morning after, in the hospital:









I believe this was the 11th day post-op:









And four weeks out...it's faded much more since then:


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, healed quickly and looks GREAT! I'm thinking positive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

susieintexas said:


> I will be honest, I was terrified of what my scar would look like.
> 
> After surgery I had a piece of bloody white tape over the incision. It fell off this morning, 10 days post op.
> 
> ...


I do believe that your incision looks wonderful!!! Thank you for sharing and yes; you had an extensive surgery!

How do you feel?


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

For me they had stitches inside and skin glue with white tape on the outside. I didn't have any drain tube or visible stitches.

Andros, Physically I feel pretty good. No pain meds since last Sat, so 8 days post op. I have the occasional pulling which I assume is adhesions but overall very little pain at this point. I resumed light exercise on Sunday. I ran today, sweating like crazy and feel fine. I do cover with a light scarf because I dont remember what they told me as far as protecting the scar from the sun. Mental is another story


----------

